# London, Ontario: Rock the Park



## Styxonthebrain (Jun 1, 2007)

Hey guys i thought i'd post up about London's annual Rock the park concert which is now in it's 4th year. Its been a sick show every year and here is this year's lineup:

July 26
9:30 pm - Deep Purple
7:30 pm - Ted Nugent
6:00 pm - Nazareth
4:30 pm - Honeymoon Suite

July 27
9:30 pm - Pat Benatar & Neil Giraldo
7:30 pm - Cheap Trick
6:00 pm - Rik Emmett Band (Triumph Hits)
4:30 pm - Trooper

July 28
9:30 pm - George Thorogood & The Destroyers
7:30 pm - Creedence Clearwater Revisited
6:00 pm - David Wilcox
4:00 pm - Rick Derringer

It's gonna be a good show you guys should check it out good price too!


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Any links to the actual promoters. Sounds like a great time, but I'd like to see a link to their "Offical Site". Looking for info on accomidation and things like that... you know :banana:


----------



## Styxonthebrain (Jun 1, 2007)

www.thehawk.ca is the radio station hosting it and rock the park's official site is www.rockthepark.ca


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Hey many thanks for the quick return Styxonthebrain. I'm going to defintely make it part of my summer vacation - I can go to Memphis any time.


----------

